# WoW Classic Reunion - Server Guldan EU



## nugu (13. März 2019)

Hi,
 
der Sommer naht und somit auch WoW Classic!
Es würde mich sehr freuen, paar alte Guldaner wiederzufinden und somit eine Community zu gründen.
 
Auf Guldan habe ich damals einen UD Krieger bis zum Ende von BC gezockt, danach war das Game einfach nicht mehr meins.
 
Im Discord habe ich einen Server erstellt, diesen erreicht ihr unter folgendem Link.
Sonst schickt mir einfach eine PN.
 
Ich hoffe auf ein Wiedersehen mit dem/r einem oder anderen 
 
LG Nugu


----------

